# UFC 61 Results



## Andrew Green (Jul 9, 2006)

- Drew Fickett defeats Kurt Pellegrino by rear naked choke at 1:20 of the 3rd round. 

- Cheick Kongo defeats Gilbert Aldana by referee stoppage due to a cut at 4:13 of the 1st round.

- Jeff Monson defeats Anthony Perosh by TKO at 2:22 of the 1st round

- Hermes Franca defeats Joe Jordan by triangle choke submission at :47 of the 3rd round.

- Joe Stevenson defeated Yves Edwards at 5:00 of round two.  

- Frank Mir defeated Dan Christison by unanimous decision.  

- Tito Ortiz defeated Ken Shamrock by TKO ref stoppage at 1:18 of round one.

- Josh Burkman defeated Josh Neer by unanimous decision.

- Tim Sylvia defeated Andrei Arlovski by unanimous decision.   		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________

Well the main events where dissapointing.

Sylvia and Arlovski circled each other for 5 rounds with very little action, Arlovski started off strong working leg kicks well, then basically gave up on them. Didn't even attempt a takedowns despite being much stronger on the ground then Sylvia. And Sylvia played the stay away and "Don't loose" game, no aggression. Which I suppose is smart as he is the champion and if Arlovski wants the belt he's got to go take it. But the HW division in the UFC needs some new blood badly.

But before that came another poor one, Tito pinned Shamrock landed a few elbows and the ref stopped it, Shamrock immediately jumped up not looking at all hurt and even less happy about it. Much Booing followed.

To stop the booing Dana White steppded in with a big announcment, providing Chuck Liddell defends against Babalou we get a big treat, Wanderlie Silva will come to the UFC to fight Chuck in November. 

No mention of if the belt is on the line though.

We also got one of the bloodier fights the UFC has had, with Edwards getting cut open pretty bad on the head from the fence and leaving a huge puddle. Doctors checked it and let him go, but after the round they couldn't stop it and called it, probably do to loss of blood... yuck...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 9, 2006)

I honestly thought the call was a good one in the beginning when I saw Ken pinned and not defending himself and kinda looking a little stunned and limp after that first elbow.  However, I was shocked to see him jump up, looking vitually unscathed.  Wow, can that man take hits to the head!  There will definitely be another fight between those two.

Arlovsky and Sylvia was, well..boring.  No ground fighting, all stand up.   The fans were booing big time.

And as Andrew said, Edwards cut produced A LOT of blood as head wounds generally do.  Both fighters were so covered in his blood it was somewhat rather disgusting.  Ick...


----------



## MJS (Jul 9, 2006)

I was quite disappointed with the Ortiz/Shamrock fight.  I mean, these are two guys that have alot of fights under their belt.  Its not like this was their first time in the octagon.  I think the ref. was a bit too quick to jump in.  IMO, he should've let it go a little longer.  Ortiz said that Shamrock went limp?  Shamrocks arms/hands were still up near his face when the fight was stopped.  If he was limp that would not have been the case.

Looking at the Stevenson/Edwards fight, IMO, that was a fight that should have been stopped sooner.  The guy was a bloddy mess and there were times when he wasn't defending himself either.  

I was also disappointed with Arlovski/Slyvia as well.  I thought for sure there would be a KO in that fight.

Mike


----------



## Knarfan (Jul 9, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> I was quite disappointed with the Ortiz/Shamrock fight. I mean, these are two guys that have alot of fights under their belt. Its not like this was their first time in the octagon. I think the ref. was a bit too quick to jump in. IMO, he should've let it go a little longer. Ortiz said that Shamrock went limp? Shamrocks arms/hands were still up near his face when the fight was stopped. If he was limp that would not have been the case.
> 
> Looking at the Stevenson/Edwards fight, IMO, that was a fight that should have been stopped sooner. The guy was a bloddy mess and there were times when he wasn't defending himself either.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for posting the results.

All I can think of is : What's up with Arlovski? I know he's a more technical fighter, and thought for sure that he would win.



As for Wanderlei Silva, going to be a tough one for Chuck. Wanderlei is said to be the best fighter of his generation, supposedly picked by other fighters to be better than Rickson, from what I've heard.


----------



## Stillelman (Jul 9, 2006)

I was also disappointed in the matches.  

Ken and Tito's match was a joke.  Ken bull rushed him, and basically got picked up and slammed.  While I thought the refs stoppage was a little premature, it was just a matter or seconds before it was stopped anyway.  Ken did not stop one of the hard elbows to the face, and his face showed some wear already.  I think a couple more of the elbows would have KO'd him.

Arlovski/Slyvia fight provided little entertainment as well.  It appeared both feared more about getting KO'd than they cared about winning the belt.  If there was more than a 3-5 punch combo I would be very suprised.  IT was mostly jab followed by a single punch.  Very disappointed in the effort of both men.  I think Slyvia should be more than a little worried about facing the grappler Monson, because I think he will not be scared to take him to the ground as Arlovski appeared.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 9, 2006)

Honestly, Wanderlei will never fight chuck because chuck won't get through Babalu this time. 

Babalu, seriously though, is probably the most improved fighter in recent years. He beat Mauricio Shogun Rua (wandy's stablemate) so I wonder if Babalu beats Liddell, if Wanderlei will fight Babalu Sobral

Ken did not go limp, his hands were down though, but it looked like he was turning for an escape or sub attempt. his _guard_ was still very much up though. 

Congratulations to Frank Mir. maybe now we'll see that rematch between Sylvia and Mir


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 10, 2006)

All the repect for Babalu, but I think Chuck has this one again.  Out of Babalu's last 10 winning streak he's got 4 decissions and 6 submissions.

Chuck's takedown defence is incredible, Randy couldn't keep him down and I don't think Babalu will be able to either. And Standing in front of him for 5 rounds is going to make it very difficult to stay concsious...

Chuck by KO 

(And yes, partly I just want to see Silva fight Chuck)


----------

